# Friday the 13th (2009) remake costume - Hockeymask version. - Heavy Pics



## horrorfanatic85 (Nov 18, 2013)

*Friday the 13th (2009) Hockey Mask Costume*

Date and end date of when the costume was started and finished
August 2011 - May 2014

The details of the pieces. 
The hockey mask - 'Masquerade of Fear Custom Shop of Ebay
The Undermask - Jeremy Bohr
The clothing - Josh Ludemann aka (Crazydog500) of Beyond disgusting studious
The Holster - David Ferrari of Facebook of robin and magpie leather
The Machete and Axe - DJK Costumes and Props
Boots and reins - got it off Ebay


Hockey mask






Costume shots






















Jason holding Michaels mask in hand


New holster, one of my fave pieces made by a great leather artist


Height in costume? 6 foot 6

Costume cost ? 1056 dollars


----------

